# Hornhecht vom Ufer aus? Montagentipps?



## Seneca (18. Juni 2012)

Ich bin Ende Juli auf Rügen an der Ostsee und würde gern mal auf Hornhecht los. Ist um die Zeit noch mit Fängen zu rechnen und macht es Sinn vom Ufer aus zu Angeln oder ist ohne Wathose nichts zu machen?

Und zur Montage:

Dachte an nen Sbirolino (15g) und nem 1,40m Vorfach (0,20mm). Ist das soweit ok? Welche Hakengröße und welcher Köder ist zu empfehlen?

Ich hoffe ein paar erfahrende Horniangler können mir weiter helfen#h


----------



## rostocker_jung (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hornhecht vom Ufer aus? Montagentipps?*

Als Köder bietet sich auch ein einfaches Posenvorfach an. Haken ruhig einen Tick grösser, Stückchen Hering oder was vorm Horni ran, und 1-2m Tiefe einstellen. Das klappt meistens ;-)

Wenn du mit Blech angeln willst, dann empfiehlt sich ein goldener/silberner oder roter Blinker, schlank und drahtig, nicht allzu tief gezogen. Wobei die Hornis eher auf die Naturvariante stehen, sind wohl faul geworden.. :q

Hoffe, ich konnte dir weiterhelfen!

Petri aus der schönsten Stadt der Welt :vik:


----------



## Silvio.i (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hornhecht vom Ufer aus? Montagentipps?*

ich habe mal gesehen, wie welche nachts mit knicklichtpose im Frühsommer auf Hornfisch geangelt haben.
haben auch gefangen. mehr kann ich dir dazu leider nicht sagen.


----------



## antonio (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hornhecht vom Ufer aus? Montagentipps?*

kommt drauf an wo auf rügen du bist. in den boddengewässern wirst du zu der zeit wenig glück haben.

spirolino, wasserkugel, pose, blech, fliege alles ist möglich auf hornhecht und auch fängig.

antonio


----------



## Seneca (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hornhecht vom Ufer aus? Montagentipps?*

Ok. Ich habe mir jetzt zwei schlanke Blinker (jeweils 15g) einmal in braun und einmal in blau/silber gekauft und dazu Seidenfäden in Orange. Geht das klar?


----------



## großdorsch 1 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hornhecht vom Ufer aus? Montagentipps?*

ich hab vor kurzem die erfahrung auf fehmarn gemacht,das es auf 4-5 m weite ankommen kann. hatte nen 30g spiro schwimmend drauf und die anderen nur wasserkugeln. bin mit gewalt auf ca50m gekommen und hab gefangen,die anderen wo nicht so weit raus kammen hatten vereinzellte fänge!!!
hab ne 3m spinnrute mit 40wg ne 0,10fireline und nen meter 22er vorfach mit nem 6er haken und nem heringsfetzen. #h


----------



## Hansepilker (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hornhecht vom Ufer aus? Montagentipps?*

Ein toller Platz ist der Biosphärenstrand bei Göhren.
Da benötigst Du aber wahrscheinlich trotzdem Watstiefel.
Bisphärenschein benötigst Du meines Wissens auch.
Meines Wissens aber  auch ein bisschen spät im Jahr; besser Mai / Juni. Da gehts da auf hornhecht schon gut ab #6.
Selber schon neidisch gesehen. Konnte nicht eingreifen, da mit meiner besseren Hälfte ohne mein Geraffel vor Ort |motz:.


----------



## Rosi (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hornhecht vom Ufer aus? Montagentipps?*

Und ich schwöre auf den Silbersnap bei Sonnenschein. Möglichst kurz nach Sonnenaufgang. Auswerfen und einholen so fix die Kurbel es zuläßt. Dann Stop (1,2) und winziger Seitenruck. Wenn ein Horni in der Nähe war, ist er jetzt dran. 
Wenn du einen schwimmenden Sbirolino nimmst, dann reichen 1,40m Vorfach. Haken in Größe 1 mit Fetzen oder eine Glitzerfliege wie die Juletree. Langsam führen. 

Der Seide kann ich wenig abgewinnen. Kannst du nach jedem 2. Fisch auswechseln und wenn doch zufällig eine Meerforelle beißt, hast du Pech.


----------

